# Tallest Mural In the world ?



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a Humble kid from Toronto ? Go figure.

Were primarily painting it with rollers and some spray paint. The biggest mural around is in asia and its 230 ish feet. This one will be 250 ish.

Funny thing is after this mural is done all I'll want to do is have a workcation as I call them! Thats when I do an old fashioned paint job with one of my painting pals. We slap on some good radio and slap the paint on the walls.

I know I haven't been around much but you guys are always in my thoughts for some reason or another

https://www.facebook.com/TorontoMuralists?ref=hl


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Way to go Jason! How are you accessing it, I assume a swing stage? I sure hope your not using bosuns chairs!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That my friend is awesome!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Jason, that is tremendous!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Once again, someone on this site shows us some very, very impressive work. You should be proud of yourself. And...you have some mighty big cajones to even think of tackling that size job. Way to go!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you use your 200'er extension ladder?


Impressive! Great job!
....


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

jason123 said:


> Just a Humble kid from Toronto ? Go figure.
> 
> Were primarily painting it with rollers and some spray paint. The biggest mural around is in asia and its 230 ish feet. This one will be 250 ish.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you have a video of this to share with us like the one you share in the past...


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys thanks a lot.

Yes I'm a little tipsy, but its an honor to hear the well wishes from the vets of pt. Thanks

Yes thank god were getting some one to video it.

We are using a suspended platform commonly known as swing stage with an added feature a 6' wooster extension pole and yes once in a while I have had to extend it. I have a deck brush on the end, when it gets windy you can grab the side of the building and pull yourself back in. Let me tell you I haven't had jelly legs in a long long time.

And I'm a laddersmen

The first time I go up, we swing half way out the side of the building. I immediately came down crying for my mommy and haven't been up since with out that extension pole.

Those who know me have seen my guitar videos and I apologize for that,:whistling2: Heres a spot in the local news about the mural. 


http://www.citynews.ca/2013/08/06/massive-mural-being-created-in-st-james-town/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is beyond cool! I assume you are the Jason in the video? Well done and congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

jason123 said:


> Hey guys thanks a lot.
> 
> Yes I'm a little tipsy, but its an honor to hear the well wishes from the vets of pt. Thanks
> 
> ...


Thats Awsome Jason

I was only thinking the other week about the member who was doing the cool iPad Murals 

And here you are again Great work 

myself I would struggle doing a mural for a kids room lol

And here you are doing a full building Mural thats bloody Awsome : ) Please share more of your
Work on PT when you get some spare time 
Again : )


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

wow that is quite the piece of work!!!!!! Did you design it too it's very very cool.

Working up that high? -  that


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been so delinquent to this forum I should be shot. I figured I would start by updating this post.

Thanks a bunch for the well wishes.

This job was a great experience. Its going to be a hard one to top though.

Here is the official time lapse. The videographer gave an untold amount of time to this project. Truly grateful
http://vimeo.com/75798061

This clip is an explanation of the mural and how it came about.
http://www.stepsinitiative.com/news/2014/01/bell-media-video/


Here are some pics
http://muralform.com/portfolio/worlds-tallest-mural/


Ill leave you with in my opinion the contractors theme song. Bye for now
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzBQnWlWpRY


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jason123 said:


> Hey guys thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.citynews.ca/2013/08/06/massive-mural-being-created-in-st-james-town/


"Little different than going up a ladder"


*BRILLIANT* :thumbup: :thumbsup:

MASTER of the understatement

good job :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Next project :


Dubai, eh?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

daArch said:


> "Little different than going up a ladder"
> 
> 
> *BRILLIANT* :thumbup: :thumbsup:
> ...



oh man you pin pointed the epitome of my character. brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Yall 

I had to bump this again I went in a helicopter and took pictures of this mural, not only is it a great pictures of the mural but really cool pictures of Toronto.

http://muralform.com/2014/the-worlds-tallest-mural-a-mural-seen-from-miles-away/


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great.You do some amazing work.I did find it kind of hard looking at your portfolio pictures.The shots seemed a little 2 close up and i didn't care much for the way they zoomed in as you hovered over them.You should join Sign101 if you haven't already>They go bat chit over you kind of talent.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

I missed this thread first time around. Amazing work, and you have bigger cajones than me! Thks for sharing.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## carlmo (Sep 3, 2014)

sweet, they should put 3 huge spot lights to bring it to life at night, although not sure the people inside would enjoy it so much!! Very cool work!!


----------

